# mopping sauce



## dacdots (Nov 25, 2006)

Has anyone ever used Everglades mopping sauce?Some of the boys from Fla brought a case of it up to WV this year at the deer camp and it is wonderful.The first night we did 15 racks of baby backs.Those boys from Fla really know how to eat.    mailto:[email protected]


----------



## radsmoke74 (Sep 21, 2013)

I smoked some ribs with everglades rub and used everglades mop throughout cook turned out amazing













image.jpg



__ radsmoke74
__ Sep 21, 2013


----------

